# Chukar hunting?



## NateJ (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey all, anyone willing to give a general area of where I could get into some chukar? I've never hunted them or any other upland game in Utah and looking to head out before the season ends. I have a dog that is in training for waterfowl and would like to try him out in the fields as well. Any help would be awesome! Again not looking for anyone's "Honey hole" but maybe just an area that I can access and explore! Thanks in advance! PM me or open forum, whatever is preferred,


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

It's been said before but it's true: Anywhere west of I-15. Find some rocky hills out in the west desert with lots of cheat grass and you'll find some. That's what's so great about chukars, you can literally hunt them anywhere out there.


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

For that matter most places east of i-15 that have some open hillsides have them too.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

True...


----------



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

I've seen them up and down the Wasatch front on dry, open hillsides, and in cache valley also. I was grouse hunting halfway up Logan Canyon and saw some there too. Like others have said, every mountain range west of I-15 I've been in I've either seen them or seen sign of them. I've seen them in little rolling sagebrush hills north of the GSL. It seems like the little buggers are everywhere and nowhere all at once. Just look for steep, nasty, open hillsides with plenty of cheatgrass (especially in the western half of the state) and you should find them. Some days you'll hike all day long and see nothing, other days you'll find covey after covey. Their population density is somewhat low, so be prepared to cover lots of miles.


----------

